# Unhappy with ShopTemp Customer Service



## dekova (Sep 4, 2010)

9 days and counting...

*My original service request*
Thu, Aug 26 2010 8:16pm
Of the four acekards I ordered, I believe one is bad. Moving the same Micro SDHC card between them, all will load and function except one which always freezes on "loading". I've tried wedging paper behind the card to insure better pin contact and that doesn't seem to help.  I'd like to swap it out for a different card.


*No response after two days so I ask for update*
Sat, Aug 28 2010 1:44pm
Please provide a status on this request.


*Five days after initial request, this is what I get*
Tue, Aug 31 2010 10:05am - Mary Ferguson
Hello,  I am very sorry to hear that you are experiencing problems with the products you have purchased from us.
Unfortunately it sounds as though your Acekard may be faulty. We will need to arrange for you to return the product to us. We will need to receive and test the defective product before we can ship out a replacement.
Would you like to arrange for returns?
Once again, we sincerely apologize for the inconvenience caused to you and do hope we can serve you again in the future.
Thank you for shopping at ShopTemp.
Best regards,
ShopTemp customer support
http://www.shoptemp.com


*In my initial request I stated that I wanted to swap out the card.  Why respond asking me if I want to swap out the card?*


*So immediately I specifically ask for RMA info.*
Tue, Aug 31 2010 12:41pm
Yes, please provide rma information.


*You guys from ShopTemp paying attention?  It's been 9 days since my initial request and I've got squat.  So far I've ordered a total of 8 cards but you aren't acting like you want to keep my business.*

*Go check on ticket #318892.*


----------



## playallday (Sep 4, 2010)

Dude, you aren't the only customer in the world and they aren't going to spend hours reading what you said.  Don't try to act all smart, you just end up slowing yourself down.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 4, 2010)

This is good service compared to other HK retailers... believe me.

Want better service? Then pay more for your cards. Simple. Low margins = slow service.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 4, 2010)

I hear this alot from people...


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 4, 2010)

Count yourself lucky if they actually replace your card.

I've had several experiences where HK retailers won't replace dead cards.


----------



## powerfull Tails (Sep 5, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Count yourself lucky if they actually replace your card.
> 
> I've had several experiences where HK retailers won't replace dead cards.




you chould always go buy your card from veebuy insted of shop temp.

the cards do not come from hong kong for what i know though you will pay a little more  its worth it since the stuff i bought from theme works and is real.


that is if your worried that shopetemp cards are faulty.

like im getting my ackared at veebuy.


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 5, 2010)

ShopTemp isn't the best service out there. There are WAY BETTER retailers than ShopTemp.

If ShopTemp doesn't listen to you, just sell it on eBay and buy from someplace else.

We don't need whiners.


----------



## Costello (Sep 6, 2010)

hmm.. some people at Shoptemp need a good *kick in the butt*!
I don't like the way this was handled.

one of the reasons why we agreed to partner with shoptemp was the promise for good customer service.
while you cant deny that they have got actual english speakrs, that ticket is indeed unacceptable.
its the first time that this happens and i'll see to make sure it doesnt happen again!


----------

